
Ask HN: Systems for supporting Evidence-Based Policy? - westurner
What tools and services would you recommend for evidence-based policy tasks like meta-analysis, solution criteria development, and planned evaluations according to the given criteria?<p>Are they open source? Do they work with linked open data?
======
westurner
> _Ask HN: Systems for supporting Evidence-Based Policy?_

> _What tools and services would you recommend for evidence-based policy tasks
> like meta-analysis, solution criteria development, and planned evaluations
> according to the given criteria?_

> _Are they open source? Do they work with linked open data?_

I suppose I should clarify that citizens, consumers, voters, and journalists
are not acceptable answers

